# Roots IPO -yea or nay?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I dunno....I kinda view the Roots brand as passe? i mean my kids wore it..., (the ball jackets, with the white leather sleeves etc)...but that was like 20 years ago. Is it still hip - or what?
what's the consensus?
https://app.tmxmoney.com/news/cpnews/article?locale=EN&newsid=jdwrootsbynumbers&mobile=false


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Personally I avoid anything that's linked to the Retail industry. Too flakey for me.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

small? check.
new and unproven? check
literally fashion related? check

Nothing but pure speculation to go on. I would not touch this with a 39-1/2 foot pole -- but I am a grinch.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hmmm....obviously a lot of interest in this one....
anyone else?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

It's not really hip with the kids so much as the millenial hipsters. And even more popular outside of Canada.
They do olympic wear for a lot of countries IIRC.

700mil seems pretty pricey for a small brand though.

My wife wore a Roots tshirt when she was going to school in Australia. It got a lot of weird looks and laughs. In Australia, they are unaware of the brand. And in the land down under, the verb 'to root' means 'to f*ck' or 'to screw'. So, it's essentially an advertisement for hussies.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Not a chance..... It will most likely crash and burn at some point. Retail is on thin ice.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

The only Retail stock I regret not buying is Canadian Tire. Somehow, they have chartered a positive course through the US onslaught into Canada.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Dilbert said:


> The only Retail stock I regret not buying is Canadian Tire. Somehow, they have chartered a positive course through the US onslaught into Canada.


I feel somewhat the same, but only for fleeting moments. The CT stores are such a mess and junky that I loathe going in. The one I frequent seems tired and worn too. I only go there if the HD next door doesn't have what I want. I think it must be CTC's other brands that carry them (Marks is pretty good).


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you really want the stock, wait a few days after the IPO, the majority of them (including darlings like Facebook) tend to drop in the days following. Of course, not all of them go back up either.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I've never owned retail / consumer stocks like that. Never intend to. People don't need to shop at Roots. People _need_ food, electricity, gas, hydro, to bank, and buy pharmaceuticals, etc. 

Count me out for IPO!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks all.....I think I'll stay _all out_ on this one


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

As a short maybe.


----------



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

I'd short this stock too.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

yes, will look how it does to short this one as well


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Retail's not my cup of tea. But what's kind of interesting is that they seem to have a bit of a foothold in China and Taiwan through a partner and is eyeing some significant expansion.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Apparently they dropped the IPO price to $12 from the expected range of 14-16 and just sold more IPO shares to make up for the difference.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ahem
https://app.tmxmoney.com/news/cpnews/article?locale=EN&newsid=jdwroot&mobile=false


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

I think their products are quality, but this retail area is too faddish. prefer something more predictable.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

So should we go bottom fishing? I always found their clothes very good quality but priced for Japanese tourists only.


----------

